# death of a child, words of wisdome?



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

My friends son just died, he was one and a half. He was diagnosed with a genetic disease when he was 3 months old. He could sit and smile, but had bad seazures. They expected he wouldn't have lived as long as he did. I was wondering if anyone had words of wisdome or books for her to read. She is still blessed with a 4 year old toddler. Thank You.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Just be there for her, offer what you can.. remember you don't have to say the 'right thing' there really is no right thing to say when your baby dies. I often say that I've gone through it and STILL don't know what I'd say to someone else. As far as books.. Tear Soup is a really good one, it's not a 'how-to' but supposed to be a children's book actually. I'm very sorry for your friends loss. I think even with 'knowing' it was inevitable, it still must be extremely hard to bear.


----------

